# [BUG] iPad appuie tout seul



## Membre supprimé 1119495 (16 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais, mon iPad(mini 2) se met à boguer, c'est comme si j'appuyer partout sur l'écran, mais sans que j'appuie, j'ai tous essayer réinitialisation complète, mode débogage,... rien ni faire, si vous avez une idée, qui pourrais sembler même bête je suis prêt à tout essayer, c'est devenus impossible


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Juillet 2015)

L'emmener au sav? Cela ressemble a un problème de dalle tactile non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1119495 (18 Juillet 2015)

Ok, je vais y aller pour voir, c'est possible parce que toutes les choses à propos de l'iOS je pense que je les ai faites, et il ne reste que ça, merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1119495 (19 Juillet 2015)

Me revoilà, alors ils ne peuvent rien faire à pars me changer la vitre pour un prix de 200€... J'ai recherché de mon côté et j'ai trouvé que c'est du au fait que j'avais changer ma vitre avec une autre de piètre qualité(la moins cher) et enfaîte il s'avère que c'est du aux autocollants, n'étant pas les mêmes et de mauvaise qualité, s'enfonce beaucoup au fur et à mesure de l'utilisation et le rapprochement entre la vitre et le LCD est trop près et considère que j'appuis tout le temps, je vais donc en acheté une autre et l'a changer et j'aimerais savoir qui sur ce forum l'as déjà fait et savoir aussi si elle marche bien, que je me fasse pas couiller deux fois merci.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Juillet 2015)

Voilà ce qui arrive quand on achète des pièces non Apple... A priori tu n'a pas appris la leçon car tu vas recommencer...

Passe par Apple pour être tranquille...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1119495 (25 Juillet 2015)

passer par apple et payer 200€ alors que l'ipad en vaut 300€ non merci


----------



## Gillou75 (25 Juillet 2015)

Alors fait comme tu penses et à la fin tu fera le calcule du prix et des emmerdes que tu aurais eu...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Août 2015)

Mieux vaut payer une fois 200 euros, plutôt que 3 fois 50 euros, plus les déplacements pour les réparations, les temps de non utilisations... Bref, apparement certains n'apprendront jamais....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2015)

Et surtout au final ce retrouvais avec une briquette, je te dis pas la gueule du lcd qui colle la vitre s'il y a eu des particules de poussière fine, car je doute qu'il y a eu réalisation sous atmosphère contrôlée...
De toute façon Apple refusera la réparation après avoir vue que la vitre n'est pas d'origine
Maintenant si tu juger que cela était trop... Fallait acheter une coque digne de se nom pour amortir le choc...


----------

